

David Sacks: Is Your Passion Your Job? - sahillavingia
http://tentblogger.com/david-sacks/

======
lukeholder
This is a funny one. I love designing and coding - it is my passion. I do it
for my employer, but my passion is not the subject matter or business model of
my employer. I have a lot more excitement working on my own coding projects at
home. What is my passion though? The coding or the business?

